# Judo - Breaking Toes



## temagami (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok... this is the first time I've taken a grappling martial art - I hold my first dan in hapkido and my first dan in Kyuk Toogi - BUT I am constantly breaking toes.  I broke 4 toes on my right foot - then once they healed I snapped one on the left side - the NEXT class (tonight) I broke one on right foot.

So.. what's the deal here.  Will I snapping toes weekly now that I've broken them already?  I LOVE Judo but it's a   real pain trying to sleep with throbbing toes.  Ha!!


----------



## elder999 (Feb 18, 2009)

Old mats, maybe? Too soft....

Otherwise, I'd see the doc. Broken toes aren't exactly standard judo injuries, like separated shoulders, though they do happen. Broken toes fromkarate, _yes_, from judo, not so much-and it sounds like you have it happen a lot. 

Otherwise, broken toes are no big deal-give them time to heal a bit before you go back though (says the man with the size 14 mutant feet from the bizarro planet, who can't even count how many times he's broken his toes anymore...:lol: )


----------



## Aikicomp (Feb 18, 2009)

elder999 said:


> Old mats, maybe? Too soft....
> 
> Otherwise, I'd see the doc. Broken toes aren't exactly standard judo injuries, like separated shoulders, though they do happen. Broken toes fromkarate, _yes_, from judo, not so much-and it sounds like you have it happen a lot.
> 
> Otherwise, broken toes are no big deal-give them time to heal a bit before you go back though (says the man with the size 14 mutant feet from the bizarro planet, who can't even count how many times he's broken his toes anymore...:lol: )


 
+1 Good posting.

Sounds to me if your breaking toes in Judo your footwork needs work, as stated above not normal Judo injuries. I have had students dislocate and hyper-extend toes and usually it was from improper or lazy footwork. When you move in for a throw try to keep your toes curled slightly upward and skim the surface of the mat with the ball and/or heel of your foot. If I could see what you are doing I might be of more assistance, sorry.

 Ask your teacher to look at your footwork. 

I also have broke and jammed toes in Karate (Darn knee and elbow guards) mine are pretty fugly too.

yours in Budo
Michael


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 18, 2009)

How are you breaking your toes?  Are they being caught in the mats, tied up in someone else's pants, or bashed against someone's leg as you prepare a throw?

You might discuss using something like wrestling shoes with the instructors... and definitely ought to discuss what's happening with a doctor.


----------



## Lbkickn (Feb 27, 2009)

I broke my big toe once doing a throw, one of the taoshi, I broke it when I kneeled for the drop -- it hurt like heck!!

They don't tell you that. It is easier than pie to break a toe when doing those kinds of techniques.


----------



## jarrod (Feb 27, 2009)

i've been grappling about...shoot, 10 years now? anyway, i've broken two toes: one i stubbed on a doorway, another i dropped a cinnimon roll pan on.  that's right, no cool stories about throwing someone or getting twisted in a scramble.  cinnimon roll pan.

jf


----------



## temagami (Mar 6, 2009)

I bust them mostly going in for sweeps - or someone lands on them when we go to the ground.  Judo is very new to me - I've done hapkido, kyuk toogi, TKD and karate.. all strike and all make distance.  NOW, I'm gripping and closing the gap.  It's hard to un-train yourself.


----------



## sjansen (Mar 7, 2009)

I broke one two weeks ago in karate doing a regular turn kick. I pushed up the calcium in  my diet and it hasn't happened since. By the way, I have broken almost all in one way or another in my martial arts career. It's usually due to incorrect technique. I did Judo ans wrestling when I was younger and had no problems. Broke two wrestling in my mid thirties and had to push up the calcium too. It just happens when you get older. Hope your not in your 20s.


----------



## JudoJunkie (Mar 11, 2009)

I have been doing Judo for over 20 years.  The only time I repeatedly injured my toes was when I worked on soft wrestling mats.  Since I wasn't the only one this was happening to, we decided it was the mats and began to wear socks or wrestling shoes.  The hard core people used silk tape which slid over the mats and prevented injuries by buddy taping their toes.


----------



## fightingpower (May 7, 2009)

Tape, Tape, tape, tape.........................Its the miracle cure for toes and fingers tape em up and on you go.  Otherwise don't be dis-heartened my nose regularly bleeds when people atmpt failed tomeonage's and sumi geash.


----------

